

Severe Drought Has U.S. West Fearing Worst - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/02/us/severe-drought-has-us-west-fearing-worst.html?hp

======
epoxyhockey
For the Bay Area, the charts on this page are interesting:
[http://sfwater.org/index.aspx?page=69](http://sfwater.org/index.aspx?page=69)

Particularly this chart on rainfall at Hetch Hetchy (where SF's water comes
from):
[https://infrastructure.sfwater.org/fds/fds.aspx?lib=SFPUC&do...](https://infrastructure.sfwater.org/fds/fds.aspx?lib=SFPUC&doc=644723&data=248218355)

